# Sweeney Todd Costume Help



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.wizarduniverse.com/feb084817.html


----------



## jaychrisaraneta (Apr 14, 2008)

hello guys....


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks, Fiyero. I've seen those, but I was hoping to not spend quite as much. The cheaper the better. 



And hello, jaychrisaraneta.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I would suggest looking up on Ebay. I found a beauty of a straight edge for only $7.50!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Awesome. Is it a prop/does it have a fake blade? You wouldn't have the link, would you? I'll peruse Ebay & see what I come up with.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Heh. I bought a real one.


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

mr_synical said:


> Awesome. Is it a prop/does it have a fake blade? You wouldn't have the link, would you? I'll peruse Ebay & see what I come up with.


if you know anyone with a grinder or you don't mind spending the time sanding with a sharpening stone (with a little mineral oil on it held more-or-less perpendicular to the blade) a real straight razor dulled so it will no longer cut will always be much prettier and more effective prop. I have also heard of people using PVC glue or epoxy in a really fine bead to cover the sharp part of the blade. using either method be sure to check your blade against paper and then when it cant cut that try drawing it across a inflated balloon to make sure you've rounded off or covered all the sharp parts. I say go with the real thing.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

ylbissop said:


> if you know anyone with a grinder or you don't mind spending the time sanding with a sharpening stone (with a little mineral oil on it held more-or-less perpendicular to the blade) a real straight razor dulled so it will no longer cut will always be much prettier and more effective prop. I have also heard of people using PVC glue or epoxy in a really fine bead to cover the sharp part of the blade. using either method be sure to check your blade against paper and then when it cant cut that try drawing it across a inflated balloon to make sure you've rounded off or covered all the sharp parts. I say go with the real thing.


Thanks. I'll probably have to try one of those.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I belive I have also seen one that has a pump at the handle to squeeze out blood from the blade. Dont know where to find it though but it would be really cool. I think I saw Ozzy Ozbourne with it.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

did you go as these characters? are there any pics? tia


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Are you asking me? No, we didn't go as them last year. We plan on going as Sweeney & Lovett this year.


----------



## carolcourtesan (May 18, 2008)

mr_synical said:


> The wife & I have already decided that we're going as the Tim Burton version o' Sweeney Todd & Mrs. Lovett. I'm have a hard time trying to find fake/replica/prop straight razors. Does anyone know of someplace online that sells 'em? Help, as always, is greatly appreciated.


They are now available on Amazon!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

carolcourtesan said:


> They are now available on Amazon!


I'd really rather not pay $90 for two straight razors. Plus, someone told me those were indeed real razors. I'm looking for something fake, as most parties don't take bringing real weaponry too kindly. Thanks for the suggesion, though.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

There are combs that look like straight razors. That would be a good gag.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We are doing Sweeney and Mrs. Lovett as well. I bought an antique straight razor at an antique/collectibles mall for $4.00. Dremeled down the blade (I did have to go down quite a bit) for safety. 
We'll be serving meat pies at the Halloween party, as well as doing a murder mystery game. We've also memorized the "Try the Priest" song - whether we'll have the guts to perform it is another matter...


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I have seen the razor combs onleine. Its a possibility. I'd really rather use a "real" straight razor though. 


ChrisW...Is there a way to dull the razor without using a grinder? I don't have one & I'd rather not buy one just for this. My wife will definitely be toting meat pies of some sort, we're just not sure what angle we're gonna go with yet.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

mr_synical said:


> Is there a way to dull the razor without using a grinder? I don't have one & I'd rather not buy one just for this. My wife will definitely be toting meat pies of some sort, we're just not sure what angle we're gonna go with yet.


I imagine you could dull it on a coarse stone, but it was just faster to use the grinding wheel on the dremel. The blade is so thin that it took a bit to get it to where I thought it was safe.


----------



## Little Todd (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi there. I'm Little Todd, brand new here. I read your problem, and I have a suggestion. It's probably a bit higher than you'd like, but at least worth looking into. They sell replicas of the razors from the movie on EntertainmentEarth.com They're 47.99, I believe. Very cool. Hope this helps.


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

I found something as well it's £18.00 $35.00 I assume shipping is extra I haven't ever seen one in person tho so if anyone gets one post pics.

slasher


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

ylbissop said:


> I found something as well it's £18.00 $35.00 I assume shipping is extra I haven't ever seen one in person tho so if anyone gets one post pics.
> 
> slasher


Awesome! That is exactly what I've been looking for. The price is a bit more, but at least I won't have to worry about cutting myslef or anyone else. Thank you.


----------



## Black Hart (Jun 12, 2008)

I have manufactured and shipped many 'Slashers' all over the world. I give this guarantee: if you purchase it and for any reason whatsoever decide that you do not want to keep it, just send it back and I will give you your money back. I can't say fairer than that!

Black Hart


----------



## headless_horseman (Aug 7, 2006)

a friend and i are also going as sweeney and lovett, i got this razor...

Demon Barber's Razor Prop in Accessories & Makeup Halloween Accessories Weapons


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, I've seen that. I'll probably end up getting that one because I'll be travelling for Halloween & I'll be less likely to get hassled over a plastic one.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

That looks suitably nasty, allright.
What is everyone doing about hair? We've been looking for awhile now, I guess I'll go with the commercial Todd wig, while we are still looking for Mrs. Lovett. There is a ghostly victorian wig we'll probably use, but my wife wants the hair not as grey so she's thinking about spraying it darker with temp hair color.

BTW, she finished making our costumes yesterday. She did a real nice job on the Todd vest.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Just came across this thread while looking for Sweeney Todd and Mrs. Lovett ideas. What wig did you all decide on? How about Mrs. Lovett dress? I'd love to see some pictures of what you've put together so far.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought the licensed Sweeney Todd wig from Rubies online - had to look a bit places were sold out. We bought the Victorian wig for my wife and used temporary hair coloring spray to darken it. She followed online instructions on doing up the hair like Mrs. Lovett, it looks pretty good. She also made our costumes - made my vest from scratch, altered and added to black gown she found at Goodwill. We'll post pictures...


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice to see a few others going as Sweeney & Lovett this year as well. As for the answers to your questions...

I'm not wearing a wig. I grew my hair out. (That's Halloween dedication!) My costume was somewhat easy, as I had a lot of the pieces already. Bought the real razor because the fake one hasn't come out yet (What are they waiting for???). I'm in the process of making the razor holster, as well as they scarf & gloves. I had the shirt specially made & should arrive by the end of the week. That was probably the hardest thing to find. The wife is making her outfit from scratch. I'll see if I can snap some pics this evening & post 'em.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

about time too! I thought as soon as Sweeney Todd came out that was THE costume for this year & have been surprised that everyone is just starting to talk about it on here now! Can't wait to see all these pics of you folks going for either sweeney or him & mrs Lovett


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, we tried our full costumes on together for the first time this evening - and they rocked! We were parading around the house singing "A little Priest" and really getting into character. I'm really proud of my wife for the job she did on the costumes - and everything except for the wigs was either hand sewn or picked up at the thrift store. She even found a shaving cup and brush - I may treat some of our guests to a nice....close...shave.
Our party is on the 25th - I'll post pictures after.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Well, we tried our full costumes on together for the first time this evening - and they rocked! We were parading around the house singing "A little Priest" and really getting into character. I'm really proud of my wife for the job she did on the costumes - and everything except for the wigs was either hand sewn or picked up at the thrift store. She even found a shaving cup and brush - I may treat some of our guests to a nice....close...shave.
> Our party is on the 25th - I'll post pictures after.


Oh how I wish you would have snapped a few pictures while you were testing out the costumes -- can't wait to see them. They sound great!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Got my shirt yesterday. My wife & I should be finishing up our costumes this weekend, I should think. Hopefully, I'll take a few pics & post 'em. 

A question to the others who are donning Lovett costumes...what props are you using? I bought my wife a cheap rolling pin. And I suggested maybe a cleaver. We also thought also about a basket with fake meat pies. She obviously doesn't want to carry all of that, maybe one or two of the above. We're celebrating Halloween (and more importantly our first anniversary as a married couple) in New Orleans, so she doesn't wanna have to drag around a bunch of stuff.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I like the idea of carrying the basket with the meat pies, I'll mention it to my wife.
My wife bought a really grungy looking rolling pin at an antique shop for $4.00 and she has collected a few nasty looking pie tins at yard sales over the Summer. If you want some nice details go to a Spirit store and pick up a bag of roaches. Hot glue 2 or 3 to your wife's costume, maybe one in her hair...and one on the rolling pin. It has a great "yuck" factor!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> I like the idea of carrying the basket with the meat pies, I'll mention it to my wife.
> My wife bought a really grungy looking rolling pin at an antique shop for $4.00 and she has collected a few nasty looking pie tins at yard sales over the Summer. If you want some nice details go to a Spirit store and pick up a bag of roaches. Hot glue 2 or 3 to your wife's costume, maybe one in her hair...and one on the rolling pin. It has a great "yuck" factor!


I dunno about where you live, ChrisW, but 'round here at the grocery stores, they sell mini snack pies by a company called Table Talk. They're tiny little 4" round pies. I think we're gonna go get some of the cherry ones tonight & a basket for the wife to carry them in. And, using your suggestion, I think she's gonna put some fake roaches on the pies/basket/rolling pin. We both still have a few tiny alterations/additions to our costumes, then we're set. One of the parties we're going to is this Saturday, so we've gotta be done by then at the least. Hope to take pics to post.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr. S. (or should I say, "Mr. T?") it must be true about great minds thinking along the same lines. Tomorrow my wife picks up the 25 pies she's ordered for our party Saturday. We are putting them in the gift bage being given out to each couple attending. I do like the cherry pies...we opted for traditional pumpkin pies. She is also making small hors d'oeuvres of flaky crust with a ground meat/onion filling. She'll be carrying that around during the party saying "Try a little priest!"
Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

I neither sport a mohawk nor do I wear lots of gold chains, so Mr S is just fine. After looking around at four different places last night, we were finally able to find some fake roaches (and some fake body parts) to add to the pies/costume. I almost came back on here to ask you where you guys got yours.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

mr_synical said:


> I neither sport a mohawk nor do I wear lots of gold chains, so Mr S is just fine. After looking around at four different places last night, we were finally able to find some fake roaches (and some fake body parts) to add to the pies/costume. I almost came back on here to ask you where you guys got yours.


The "Mr. T" comment referred to Mrs. Lovett's constant addressing of Sweeney as "Mr. T"..."Yes, Mr. T", "No, Mr. T"...
Where did you finally find the roaches? As I mentioned in an earlier post the local Spirit store has bags of them.
Yesterday picked up the ultimate prop for our party - a barber chair from a friends beauty shop! Even has the hydraulic rise - I plan on giving a few shaves (with the dull straight razor, of course) over the course of the evening!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry; I'm slow. I think I've watched the movie like 4 or 5 times, so there's really no excuse for not catching that one. 

We got the roaches (both black & glow-in-the-dark) at a place called Party Depot. I don't know if they're a chain or just a solo store.

The barber chair is an incredibly awesome idea. It further makes me wish for the day when the wife & I can throw a party in a house we own (we're on the verge now).


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Almost have it all together. My hubby still needs a razor and I need boots but lucky for us we don't need them until the 31st and 1st. Can't wait to see this weekends pictures so I can take advantage of your great costume and make up ideas before next weekend.

I love the pie idea for a gifts. I hadn't come up with a costume prize and that is just perfect!! 

Has anyone tried to make the small pies to use as a prop or display? I have seen some on ebay and they look great but I haven't a clue how to make them? I don't where I would find a mini pie pan.

I want a barber chair! That is the ultimate prop!

Hope everyone has fun at the parties this weekend!


----------



## RallyeX (Oct 12, 2008)

Have you seen this from Rubie's Costumes

Welcome To Rubie's!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

B Scary said:


> Almost have it all together. My hubby still needs a razor and I need boots but lucky for us we don't need them until the 31st and 1st. Can't wait to see this weekends pictures so I can take advantage of your great costume and make up ideas before next weekend.
> 
> I love the pie idea for a gifts. I hadn't come up with a costume prize and that is just perfect!!
> 
> ...


This is where I got my razor.

Demon Barber Straight Razor of Sweeney Todd Movie Replica

Its gone up a couple of dollars since I ordered it apparently, but its still pretty cheap. If you express ship it, it should get there before your party. Warning-it is a real razor. He's probably gonna have to dull it down a bit. Mine wasn't all that sharp when I got it, but I dulled it down ever more just in case. 

As far as the pies, the Table Talk ones my wife is using are certainly servicable. And they do come in little pie pans. They're real 4" pies. She's using cherry & adding fake roaches & body parts on them. So, you may want to check out your local grocery store to see if they sell them.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

RallyeX said:


> Have you seen this from Rubie's Costumes
> 
> Welcome To Rubie's!


I have seen that & I was gonna order it, but its still not out yet. Anyone looking to get this one, don't waste your time. For some reason, the Sweeney Todd costume & accessories are not out yet. (What are they waiting for?) I got another, better-looking razor (see above post) and I actually made my holster myself out of scrap leather & rivets.


----------



## Herocksme14 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Sweeney Todd Costume*

*Hi! I wish I had found this site sooner! My boyfriend and I are going as Sweeney Todd and Mrs. Lovett and we are making our costumes as well.*

Has anyone actually bought the licensed Sweeney Todd Costume? The pictures make it look pretty decent for a store bought costume, so I was wondering if anyone had any idea what it actually felt like. We can't find it in any stores near us.

Also has anyone practiced or perfected the makeup techniques? If so, please share any tips you may have! I can't get it right for the life of me. 

*Here are a couple of things we've done so far:*

*Mrs. Lovett*
I made a meatpie out of clay and made a finger that sticks out of it. I baked it last night to harden the surface and will be painting it tonight. I'll post pictures once it's finished.

I'm sewing a pocket on the front of my skirt where I will carry a dirty flour covered wooden spoon. I also have an old rolling pin that I am glueing a roach onto and covering it with flour and maybe a few drops of blood. (PS I love the idea of the roach in the hair! I hope I can pull it off!)

Carrying a basket sounds like such a fantastic idea, it will solve my purse dilemma. 

As for my hair, I have short hair that I'm going to put in tight rollers. Then I bought a wig that is long crinkly curls and I'm going to actually cut the wig and pin the hair on my head in different spots. Then I will be spraying it with brown temp hair color to even everything out. 

*Sweeney Todd*
We got a straight edge razor on Ebay for $5 but need to dull it. What attachment did you use on the dremmel? Just a sanding one? If that doesn't work, we may try the apoxy seal.

We took a brown double breasted peacoat and cut the sleeves off then sewed the arm holes to not look so ratty. Then took a qtip and bleached the seams a little to add wear to it. We also sprayed darker brown dye in spots to add weather to it as well. 

Ordered the belt and sheath on eBay, it was pretty expensive since its from singapore, but not too bad since my bf saved so much on the actual clothing by using things he already had. 

*I can't wait to see pictures from those of you going to parties this weekend!*


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Herocksme14 said:


> Has anyone actually bought the licensed Sweeney Todd Costume? The pictures make it look pretty decent for a store bought costume, so I was wondering if anyone had any idea what it actually felt like. We can't find it in any stores near us.
> 
> What attachment did you use on the dremmel?


As far as I know, they haven't released the costume to the public. Who knows why not? Maybe there was an accident at the factroy & one leg in longer than the other? 

Don't have a dremmel. I did it the old-fashioned way...with a rock.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

As I promised...here are a few pics from the Halloween party we went to Saturday night. We actually won the costume contest (Yay us!), with $100 being the prize.

Halloween Forum - mr_synical's Album: Sweeney Todd


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

mr_synical said:


> As I promised...here are a few pics from the Halloween party we went to Saturday night. We actually won the costume contest (Yay us!), with $100 being the prize.
> 
> Halloween Forum - mr_synical's Album: Sweeney Todd



WOW - you guys look amazing! No wonder you won the prize. The costumes, make-up and props - you did a great job! Thanks for the pix -- our party is next Saturday so I'll post our pictures next week but I don't think we can top your Sweeney Todd and Mrs. Lovett!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr. Synical - I got so caught up in your costumes I forgot to ask if you have a close up picture of your razor holster? Was it hard to make?


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> I bought the licensed Sweeney Todd wig from Rubies online - had to look a bit places were sold out. We bought the Victorian wig for my wife and used temporary hair coloring spray to darken it. She followed online instructions on doing up the hair like Mrs. Lovett, it looks pretty good. She also made our costumes - made my vest from scratch, altered and added to black gown she found at Goodwill. We'll post pictures...


Can you send me the link for doing Mrs. Lovett's hair? Can't wait to see your pictures.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

B Scary said:


> Mr. Synical - I got so caught up in your costumes I forgot to ask if you have a close up picture of your razor holster? Was it hard to make?



I do not. But I can certainly take one. It was not hard to make at all, which is good, because I'm quite the novice at such things. My wife happened to have some scrap leather. I cut the pattern for the back, making sure to cut the bit to go around the belt. Sewed that bit down. (I thought about doing a snap or button there, but sewing was the easiest option.) Then I sort of copied the back holster bit on another piece of leather, except I made it a bit bigger. I got the rivets from Micheal's. They're incredibly easy to do (You just use a mallet or hammer & the tolls that come with the set.). Once I got the rivets in, I let it soak in water for about an hour (might've been a bit longer). Took it out of the water & shoved the handle of a whisk in it (to help get the right shape). Let it dry for a couple of days, took the whisk out (because then I'd have to go as the Demon Baker of Fleet Street) and wha-la!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

B Scary said:


> Can you send me the link for doing Mrs. Lovett's hair? Can't wait to see your pictures.


I, too, would like that link. I think my wife's hair turned out good, but she did have a lil' trouble with it & (as you can tell by the costume) she's a bit of a stickler for accuracy.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Dunno if this is the same one, but I did find this Lovett Hair Tutorial.

Mrs. Lovett Hair Tutorial by ~deathtoll1912 on deviantART

And the supposed end result:

Crazy hair ID by ~deathtoll1912 on deviantART


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

B Scary said:


> Mr. Synical - I got so caught up in your costumes I forgot to ask if you have a close up picture of your razor holster? Was it hard to make?


I have added a pic of the holster for your viewing pleasure. As you'll see, its not perfect, but its certainly passable for costume purposes.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

mr_synical said:


> I have added a pic of the holster for your viewing pleasure. As you'll see, its not perfect, but its certainly passable for costume purposes.


Thanks for instructions and the photo. It turned out great! You lost me on the seing though -- I can glue anything but needle and thread and I don't mix well I picked up a leather shears case for hairstylist and I think that may work. Perhaps I'll add embellishments like you did.

For anyone interested in the Sweeney Todd Licensed costume -- I was able to get one but as with many costumes, it doesn't look the pictures. In the picture the vest appears to have a leather like appearance and it is really a thin gray fleece. The ascot is completely different than in the picture and the pants are a typical costume elastic waist band pajama looking pants. 

My dress is very elaborate and I am not a sure how his store bought vest even with 'real' pants will look with it. We may need to find someone who sews to do a last minute shirt and vest. Any quick suggestions if you are not handy with the sewing machine?

Kim


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh, I didn't use a sewing machine. I hand-sewed it. I suck at sewing too, but whats good is that part of the holster isn't really seen all that much.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Very nice job mr. synical! Your hair looks very good - I bought the Rubies wig and it just kind of went all over the place. I have newfound respect for women with curly hair - it was driving me freakin' nuts! 
My wife tried 2 different wigs, then ended up just teasing her own hair, following the Mrs. Lovett hair instructions on the web.

Here's a link to our Halloween Party photos. We introduced everyone "in character" for the costume judging, and then Mrs. Lovett and I performed "A little priest"! You can see those photos where we are performing. My wife really got into character. 
My wife made my holster as well. As I mentioned before the razor was an antique straight blade that I dremeled down.
Best costume went to the Iron Man costume. He stayed up the whole night before making it out of construstion paper and spray paint.
Except for the pics in the barber chair I didn't include any of our haunt pictures...
ChrisWhiteStudio/Halloween Part 2008 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Very nice job mr. synical! Your hair looks very good - I bought the Rubies wig and it just kind of went all over the place. I have newfound respect for women with curly hair - it was driving me freakin' nuts!
> My wife tried 2 different wigs, then ended up just teasing her own hair, following the Mrs. Lovett hair instructions on the web.
> 
> Here's a link to our Halloween Party photos. We introduced everyone "in character" for the costume judging, and then Mrs. Lovett and I performed "A little priest"! You can see those photos where we are performing. My wife really got into character.
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. As you can imagine, things have been a bit crazy. Your pics look awesome & it appeared to be a fun time. The chair looks like it turned out to be a huge hit. 
The more I did my hair & make-up (for various parties), the better they turned out. Tons of people took our picture while cruising Bourbon Street on Halloween & Halloween Eve. So, there might be some out there somewhere. We're already trying to figure out what we're gonna do for next year.


----------

